# [SOLVED]Failed to execute init Requested init systemd failed

## nueko

Hi.

I walked through some distros, and decided to come back Gentoo and tried to install on my Macbook Pro (13in, Retina, 2013)

I use:

> default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd profile

> stage3-amd64-systemd-20171228.tar.bz2 as stage3 files

And I installed grub2 on my system using grub-install and grub-mkconfig under EFI & GPT.

After rebooting, I always got this message:

```
Failed to execute /init (error -8)

Kernel panic - not syncing: Requested init /usr/lib/systemd/systemd failed (error -2)
```

I use btrfs as my root(/).

Any help is appreciated. Thank you!Last edited by nueko on Wed Jan 03, 2018 11:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

You added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/lib/systemd/systemd" on /etc/default/grub?

----------

## nueko

Thank you,

I've added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/lib/systemd/systemd" and failed. And I've tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd" , yet the same kernel panic occurred.

----------

## eccerr0r

My guess is that your root= isn't pointing to the right disk and thus it can't find init (or in this case, systemd).

What is your root= in your bootloader, and is that the correct device?

Are you using an initramfs?

----------

## nueko

I've tried with/without initramfs and the result's same...

My /boot/grub/grub.cfg

```

cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg 

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE

#

# It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates

# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub

#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then

  load_env

fi

if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then

   set default="${next_entry}"

   set next_entry=

   save_env next_entry

   set boot_once=true

else

   set default="0"

fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then

  menuentry_id_option="--id"

else

  menuentry_id_option=""

fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then

  set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"

  save_env saved_entry

  set prev_saved_entry=

  save_env prev_saved_entry

  set boot_once=true

fi

function savedefault {

  if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then

    saved_entry="${chosen}"

    save_env saved_entry

  fi

}

function load_video {

  if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then

    insmod all_video

  else

    insmod efi_gop

    insmod efi_uga

    insmod ieee1275_fb

    insmod vbe

    insmod vga

    insmod video_bochs

    insmod video_cirrus

  fi

}

if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then

   font=unicode

else

insmod part_gpt

insmod btrfs

set root='hd0,gpt6'

if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt6 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt6 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt6  bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a

else

  search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a

fi

    font="/usr/share/grub/unicode.pf2"

fi

if loadfont $font ; then

  set gfxmode=auto

  load_video

  insmod gfxterm

  set locale_dir=$prefix/locale

  set lang=ja_JP

  insmod gettext

fi

terminal_output gfxterm

if [ x$feature_timeout_style = xy ] ; then

  set timeout_style=menu

  set timeout=5

# Fallback normal timeout code in case the timeout_style feature is

# unavailable.

else

  set timeout=5

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-simple-bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a' {

   load_video

   if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

      set gfxpayload=keep

   fi

   insmod gzio

   insmod part_gpt

   insmod fat

   set root='hd0,gpt3'

   if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  B313-A20B

   else

     search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root B313-A20B

   fi

   echo   'Linux 4.9.72-gentoo をロード中...'

   linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro init=/lib/systemd/systemd 

}

submenu 'Advanced options for Gentoo GNU/Linux' $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-advanced-bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a' {

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.9.72-gentoo' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo-advanced-bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd0,gpt3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  B313-A20B

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root B313-A20B

      fi

      echo   'Linux 4.9.72-gentoo をロード中...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro init=/lib/systemd/systemd 

   }

   menuentry 'Gentoo GNU/Linux, with Linux 4.9.72-gentoo (recovery mode)' --class gentoo --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-4.9.72-gentoo-recovery-bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a' {

      load_video

      if [ "x$grub_platform" = xefi ]; then

         set gfxpayload=keep

      fi

      insmod gzio

      insmod part_gpt

      insmod fat

      set root='hd0,gpt3'

      if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,gpt3 --hint-efi=hd0,gpt3 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,gpt3  B313-A20B

      else

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root B313-A20B

      fi

      echo   'Linux 4.9.72-gentoo をロード中...'

      linux   /vmlinuz-4.9.72-gentoo root=/dev/sda6 ro single init=/lib/systemd/systemd

   }

}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the

# menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change

# the 'exec tail' line above.

### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

if [ -f  ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then

  source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg

elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f  $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then

  source $prefix/custom.cfg;

fi

### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###

```

And blkid shows like this (From ubuntu livedvd):

```

/dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"

/dev/sda1: LABEL="EFI" UUID="67E3-17ED" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI System Partition" PARTUUID="9fb1e346-97bb-4d3a-bf12-c63769d37368"

/dev/sda3: LABEL="EFIBOOT" UUID="B313-A20B" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFIboot" PARTUUID="05d1bfc2-f77f-4572-b3da-5081086f246c"

/dev/sda5: LABEL="BOOTCAMP" UUID="5442B5D542B5BBD4" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="BOOTCAMP" PARTUUID="534cc7f9-ac0e-4568-84cd-6390c2b30411"

/dev/sda6: LABEL="Gentoo" UUID="bbc2747d-f591-408c-b981-6263f1c18d3a" UUID_SUB="c580e13a-5f32-4752-a45c-67e69d65d2fd" TYPE="btrfs" PARTLABEL="Gentoo" PARTUUID="6a2ff5c7-c47c-48d9-aabc-578bc511e21c"

/dev/sdc1: UUID="2017-08-01-11-51-33-00" LABEL="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS amd64" TYPE="iso9660" PTUUID="0d66cd15" PTTYPE="dos" PARTUUID="0d66cd15-01"

/dev/sdc2: SEC_TYPE="msdos" UUID="398E-230F" TYPE="vfat" PARTUUID="0d66cd15-02"

/dev/sda2: PARTLABEL="Macintosh HD" PARTUUID="2762e605-5471-4f7b-9cbc-22444d62d6b1"

/dev/sda4: PARTLABEL="Booter" PARTUUID="d77425db-bf0c-4a4b-8e12-454f452ba567"

```

----------

## nueko

Hi fedeliallalinea, eccerr0r and all

I now try WITHOUT genkernel/initramfs && GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd", everything works just fine.

Maybe I tried a thing hit-or-miss.

Thank you very much, and sorry for confusing.

Anyway, my gentoo life's back. happy holidays!

----------

## eccerr0r

If you wanted to use an initramfs, there's no reason that you shouldn't be able to - except if the initramfs was bad.

Anyway great you found a solution, happy new year!

----------

